# 1996 Maxima cd/radio (not a boise)



## indy007 (Jun 26, 2005)

My original Cd player quit working this week. The radio is fine. Dealer tells me they would take it out and reinstall after repairs for a total of $80. They send it to clarion in california. the flat fee is $150. I was on ebay and a 96 boise is for sell present bid of $30 but no guarantee with this item. Would a boise work with non boise speakers? I could get an after market but most of ones I have seen seem to have tiny buttons and more options than I need. I like the way my present stereo looks and will have the car a few more years. How difficult is the radio to take out? Any suggestions? Tx Greg in Indy.


----------

